# is this normal



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

well i have two does and ones ment to be pregnant but isnt showing at all!.. shes due on the 12 or near. and well i noticed that poppy my six week old doe is carrying loads of sawdust to the other ment to be pregnant female who wont come out the box. 
and it isnt just a little bit. she is like a rocket and keeps going really fast with sawdust to and back to the nest!
does this mean my ment to be pregnant doe could be pregnant and poppys helping her.. or is it just normal?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would say Poppy is building her own nest, the other doe just happens to be in there. Your other doe may not be in kindle at all or was mated at a later date.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah, some mice take on the nest builder role... if your mouse isn't showing she prob isn't pregnant. The plug doesn't always mean they're pregnant...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some meeces are just fond of shifting the bedding around, sifting through it, etc. Some of my males build the most fabulous nests. It's hard to say if your little one if taking the role of auntie in nest building or whether she's just doing it for herself. In any case, it's normal.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure sounds like normal mousie behavior... I gave my buck Stride a farmers hat, and a few days before I let the girls in he had a huge nest in there! Sad
though, because the girls like to destroy things... Mice are so nice aren't they?


----------

